# Looking for information on smelting ore



## Ragnor (Mar 14, 2015)

Hello, I am new to the forum and rather than spending hours searching the archives I was hoping perhaps some kind soul or souls could direct me to certain information.

I have several hand samples of what appears to be silver ore from an area down stream of an old silver mine.
I would like to process this material and extract the values in it.

I understand the basics fairly well but I would like to read as much information as possible explaining how different ores may be extracted.
At present I do not have access to acids nor can I currently afford a lab to manufacture acids.

Therefore I am primarily interested in liquid flux melts to extract the values.

The ore is a black ore which likely contains lead, silver , zinc and trace gold and PGM's Very low silica.


----------



## nickvc (Mar 15, 2015)

If I were you I would first obtain an assay to see exactly what it is you have, many if not all ores contain elements that can be dangerous and or deadly which can be released by heating or chemical processing. 
If you wish to learn more about smelting your ore try typing it into the search function top right of your screen but please think safety first not values!


----------

